# what the difference between a motet and madrigal?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Has far has my knowledge goes madrigal seem made for a small units of musician while motet it can be 40 person, this is what i know or presume to know.Than a motet seem religious a madrigal seem less religious.

That about it on what i know about the subject?
But am i correct on the affored mention information, i dont whant to be ignorant or something?

:tiphat:

P.s beside this what the difference between both of these style...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

As you indicated, a madrigal is a secular work for a small group of singers, usually one to a part, while a motet is a religious work for (potentially) larger groups.

The madrigal as a form really died out with the beginning of the Baroque period, whereas the motet has enjoyed occasional life since then.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Worth noting that early Motets were often sung with 2 or 3 different (but related) sets of lyrics at a time (sometimes even in different languages). Also, the tenor part was often based off of a pre-existing song or chant, as was the custom with most sacred music in the late Medieval-Early Renaissance. Madrigals, because they were a later form, are usually all original parts.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Does "madrigal" usually mean only English madrigal, or is it a general term including Italian "madrigale" from which English madrigal derived?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

tortkis said:


> Does "madrigal" usually mean only English madrigal, or is it a general term including Italian "madrigale" from which English madrigal derived?


When I hear "madrigal," I assume the Italian form is meant. If one means something else (English), it is best to qualify the term as you have done: "English madrigal." This is because the Italian form is generally considered to be of more historical importance.


----------

